# Brummie members?



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Just wondering if there are many members in the midlands area, esp birmingham/staffs way? Everyone seems to be miiiiles away from us!!!!

Bit of a random post, but hey, im bored and off sick!!! :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Yo, based in worcester here, so only 35 miles away


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

meeee 2 lol


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

telford:2thumb:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

Im in Birmingham, think there are quite a few from the Midlands :2thumb:


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Meeeeeeeeeeeee

Im in walsall because im just that cool lmao


----------



## EvilDes (Jun 16, 2008)

Great Barr/Scott Arms here! :2thumb:


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

EvilDes said:


> Great Barr/Scott Arms here! :2thumb:


 
My mum in law still lives in shady lane, by Great Barr comprehensive, And I lived in Booths Lane for 25 years! I know the Scott Arms well! Yep, I'm a Brummie, dyed in the wool, though I've lived in Worcester now for 12 years.

Any more of us?


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

woo! so im not alone after all.... i wish there was a way u could search members or threads by area too- itd make things so much easier if u were after classifieds or advice in your area!!!


----------



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

tipton lol near west bromwich


----------



## aquited (Oct 30, 2008)

Wolverhampton


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

yay! what do u lot keep?


----------



## ukglyn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cannock, about 15 miles north of you!:no1:


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

fraggle said:


> yay! what do u lot keep?


horses, dogs, ferrets, cats, birds, skunks, fish and 150 assorted reptiles...


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> horses, dogs, ferrets, cats, birds, skunks, fish and 150 assorted reptiles...


blooody hell, that is one impressive list of royals... now i know your in the area i might come rob you... :lol2:


----------



## stephen_942 (Jul 12, 2008)

in im oldbury but my collection is downsized due to a new child but im starting to build it back up now


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

fraggle said:


> blooody hell, that is one impressive list of royals... now i know your in the area i might come rob you... :lol2:


LOL! gotta find me first! and get through the alarms..


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

fraggle said:


> blooody hell, that is one impressive list of royals... now i know your in the area i might come rob you... :lol2:


That's just the list of royals we tell you about.... there's far more


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Rain said:


> That's just the list of royals we tell you about.... there's far more


ooo00000ooooh! ill bet your busy lol! how do you have the rooooom? we are running out of space and our rep list is teeeny compared to yours lol!!!! *faints*


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

you called?


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> LOL! gotta find me first! and get through the alarms..


alarms are no problem... im from a rough end of brum  lol!
now to make a purchase to find out your address.... hmmmmm..... :lol2: 

*giggles*


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

fraggle said:


> alarms are no problem... im from a rough end of brum  lol!
> now to make a purchase to find out your address.... hmmmmm..... :lol2:
> 
> *giggles*


HEHE!! 

who else is from Brum then?


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Just south of Brum. I have to commute into the city every day:bash:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

snickers said:


> Just south of Brum. I have to commute into the city every day:bash:


ouch. i used to have to bus it into brum from northfield everyday- rush hour takes so lonnnnnnng!!!!


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

we're local too - Lichfield!!!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i'm from Great Barr too,cardington ave to be precise,now in tropical south Wales
regards gaz


----------



## Silverthorn (Mar 13, 2008)

i live in the wonderful area of acocks green in brum!!!


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

gaz said:


> i'm from Great Barr too,cardington ave to be precise,now in tropical south Wales
> regards gaz


what did u move theeeeeere for? lol!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I am from Sunny (yeah right!) South Brum - Maypole/druids heath area :2thumb:

I keep various snakes, chameleons, skunks, parrots & 3 dogs :whistling2:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> I am from Sunny (yeah right!) South Brum - Maypole/druids heath area :2thumb:
> 
> I keep various snakes, chameleons, skunks, parrots & 3 dogs :whistling2:


 skunks? they are soooooo cute. are they hard to look after?


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

im moving to warstock next month


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> im moving to warstock next month


where is warstock? ive never heard of it?!!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

fraggle said:


> where is warstock? ive never heard of it?!!!


Round the corner from me :whistling2: Its south of Kings Heath & before the Maypole :2thumb:


```
:o skunks? they are soooooo cute. are they hard to look after?
```
Not necessarily hard, but that depends on your own definition of "hard work" :whistling2: They poop a lot & get into mischief a lot, eat loads & need a very specific diet - but all of this is pretty easy if you do your homework before hand & maybe meet others who already keep them.

Go look in all the Skunk threads in exotic mammal section as they wil give you a reasonably idea of what they are like as pets :whip:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Round the corner from me :whistling2: Its south of Kings Heath & before the Maypole :2thumb:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


hehe, best not to research them cos then ill want one and get into a huuuuge argument with the hubby about whether theyll get on with the dogs and how the landlord will kill us.... hehe!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

fraggle said:


> where is warstock? ive never heard of it?!!!


its by the maypole


----------

